# your wax collection



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

just out of interest how many different waxes do you all have in your own personnel wax collection?:thumb: and what are they?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I probably don't want to think about this but:

Collinite 476
Collinite 915
Chemical Guys XXX
Meguiars Tech Wax
Meguiars Tech Wax 2.0
Raceglaze 55
Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Onyx
Z Titanium
Z Carbon
Z Vintage

Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice Supernatural
Dodo Juice Supernatural V2
Dodo Juice Supernatural Machine Stick
Dodo Juice Double Wax

I think thats about it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not many at the mo for me:
colly 476
cg xxx hardcore paste wax
dodo juice straight eight set

will be getting more as/when money allows though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> I probably don't want to think about this but:
> 
> Collinite 476
> Collinite 915
> ...


:doublesho now THATS a collection.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I have..........

Colly 915
AG HD wax
CG XXX
Z###L Creame
P21S 100% Carnauba
Meg's #26

:thumb:


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Megs NXT
Megs Gold Class liquid
AG HDW
Opti-seal
UPPG
Dodo Supernatural
FK1000
Harley Wax
P21S 
Race Glaze Signature (both of them)
Mothers Top Coat Reflections


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21S 
Meg's #26
Meg's #16
Collinite 476
Nattys blue


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

Just Collinite 845, but I am just a beginner.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

CG 50/50
Dodo Juice Hard Candy (be here in a couple days)
Swissvax Concorso
CG Hardcore XXX
Opti-Seal - not really "wax" but can be used as LSP
Poli-Seal - not really "wax" but can be used as LSP
Victoria Concours
Sonax Premium Carnauba
Awesome Gloss
Liquid Glass (also be here in a couple days)
AM EZ Wax 
Porzelack O Wax
Meguiars Tech Wax
AM Quick Wax
Porzelack Teflon Wax


----------



## seanyc5 (Sep 13, 2008)

Colly 476 used for first time today! 
and a megs cleaner wax sample lol. 
why is z-y mol blanked out on here??? i dont understand ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Because z-y mol had issues with everybody using there name I think


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Zym0l Titanium
Zym0l Glasur
Zym0l Destiny
Zym0l Concours

Dodo Orange crush
Dodo Rainforest rub
Dodo Purple Haze
Dodo Supernatural

Collinte 476
Collinite 915

Swissvax BoS
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Saphir

CG 50/50
CG XXX
CG petes 53

AG high definition

Victoria collectors
Victoria concours

Megs NXT
Megs tech wax

AS Gold
P21s
Nattys Blue
Nattys red


i think thats it if i can remember of the top of my head, although there may be more :lol:
and some of the above i have more than 1 of

and i have a selection of about 8 sealants


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Wax

Vic Concours
Zym Glasur
Pinnacle Liquid Souveran
SV BoS
Colli 845
Dodo SN stick & v2 sample
Werkstat Carnauba Jett
OCW v2
RG55 sample

Sealants

BH Auto Balm
Z-2
Z-5
Z-CS
Z-8
DG 111
DG 105
Werkstat AJT
Opti Seal
Ultima PGP
NXT 2.0
FK 1000P
EGP

probably forgot a few as well


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

vics Concours
BoS
Saphir
Dodo DW
Z Carbon
Z Destiny

i think that's it


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

seanyc5 said:


> why is z-y mol blanked out on here??? i dont understand ?


Probably because they don't want every wanna-be detailer in the world hacking up their good name. I don't blame them actually.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

not many for me
AS carnauba gold freeby from the rep
megs step 3
megs tech wax v1
supernatural wood pot
supernatural v2 sample pot
dodo juice flat earth 
Zym0l Glasur

I also have Z2pro but thats a sealent then again so is tech wax


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

No where near as some but I've been happy with the results I've got from these - 

Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Collinite 476
CG XXX Hardcore 
Megs #26
Megs Gold Class

Will no doubt expand the collection but have to say the 476 on top of a coat of SRP has being working wonders on the missus black Megane and my Lupo.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Z Carbon
Dodo Blue Velvet
Dodo Supernatural

Enough for me at my level, wouldn't mind a collection like Gaz's though!


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

quite a collection there for some of you just wandering if anyone's heard of or used this wax? http://www.valentineswax.com/valentines-carnauba-car-waxing-kit.htm


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

jasonbarnes said:


> quite a collection there for some of you just wandering if anyone's heard of or used this wax? http://www.valentineswax.com/valentines-carnauba-car-waxing-kit.htm


nope, but it does look like a very nice kit


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Are they anything to do with the valentine paint company?


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

i was just wondering if there actually a legitiment company or not sounds too good too be true if you know what i mean


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ummm starting with alot i dont use anymore  (polishes included, if anybody knows any uses for the top 3 let me know )

Maxwax
Turtle wax extreme
AG Ultra deep shine
AG EGP
AG SRP
Megs step 2 + 3
Collinite 476s
AG paint renovator ( i think )(never used looks terrible)(company supplied)
3M Finesse it
3M Machine glaze
3M Hand glaze


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

My combined list of LSPs (sealants and waxes together, incl. AIOs):

AutoGlym EGP
AutoGlym SRP
Bilt-Hamber Auto Balm
Carlack 68 LLS
Carlack 68 NSC
Clearkote CMW
Collinite 845
Collinite 885
Einszett Hartglanz
Einszett Sprüh Wax
Finish Kare PW
Finish Kare 1000P
Finish Kare 185 (now 217)
Finish Kare 215
Finish Kare 216
Finish Kare 218
Finish Kare 2180
Gtechniq C1
Meguiar's #16
Meguiar's #26 paste
Meguiar's #21
Meguiar's NXT paste
Mothers CGPC liquid
Mothers FX liquid
Mothers FX spray
Mothers Reflections liquid
Mothers Reflections spray
Mothers Reflections TC
Optimum CW
Optimum OS
Optimum PS
Optimum coating
Riwax Wax Polish (sample size)
Riwax Titan Wax
Scholl Concepts W06
Scholl Concepts W09
Sonax Xtreme1 liquid
Sonax Xtreme1 paste
Swissvax Concorso (sample size)
Turtle Wax GG
Turtle Wax PUG liquid
Turtle Wax PUG paste
Ultima PGP
Victoria Collectors
Victoria Concours
Victoria Cruising
Wepp Schutzwachs
Zaino Z2Pro


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

jasonbarnes said:


> quite a collection there for some of you just wandering if anyone's heard of or used this wax? http://www.valentineswax.com/valentines-carnauba-car-waxing-kit.htm


i like the reference to removing cow sheet too


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Waxes:

Zymöl Carbon
Zymöl Titanium
Zymöl Concours
Zymöl Destiny


Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Mystery

Victoria Concours

Blitz

P21s

Poorboys Nattys
Poorboys Nattys Blue

Clearcoat Carnuba Moose Wax

Pinnacle Souveran
Pinnacle Signature

Autoglym HD Wax

Meguiars #16
Meguiars #26

OCW

Chemical Guys 50/50

Dodo Juice Double Wax
Dodo Juice Purple Haze


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Coli 915 I used to use Nattys but I really do not see a difference other than the fact that this lasts longer than my Nattys and was cheaper I think !


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Some of you guys got some $$$$$$$ in your inventory! Me, shoot, I don't even own a wax anymore.


----------



## matrix_808 (Sep 22, 2007)

Zym0l Caron
Zym0l Titanium
Zym0l Glasur
Zym0l Concours
Zym0l Ital
Zym0l Glasur
Zym0l Atlantique
Zym0l Vintage

Swissvax BoS
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Divine
Swissvax Crystal Rock

Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Supernatural v1
Collinite 815
Collinite 476s
Meguiars #16
CG Pete's 53
Blackfire Ivory Carnauba Paste Wax
Trade Secret
P21s Carnauba Paste Wax
Pinnacle Souveran

Think that's about it.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Collinite 915
Collinite 476
Collinite 845
Z - Titanium
Z - Concours
P21S Concours
Dodo SN
Dodo SN v2
Dodo Banana Armour
Dodo Purple Haze
Harly Wax

Cleaner waxes
Dodo NFS
Z cleaner wax

Not as many as I used to have...

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Auto glym HD wax
dodo supernatural
Collinite 915
Meguiars NXT 2.0


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Megs stage 3
Harly Wax
AG EGP
Collinite 476 :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

matrix_808 said:


> Zym0l Caron
> Zym0l Titanium
> Zym0l Glasur
> Zym0l Concours
> ...


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho pictures please!!!!! that surely cant be a collection of a non pro?


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

CG 50/50 (my favourite so far)
CG xxx hardcore
Collinite 476
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Tropi-care wax (not tried this yet, but it smells lovely  )

Ive also got CG WMF and Jetseal if I dont want to use a wax


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Hmmm ... let me think ...

Paste Waxes
Collinite 476S Super Double-coat Wax
Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance
Meguiars #16 Professional Mirror Glaze Paste Wax
Armor All Hi-Shine Soft Paste Wax
Car Pride FST Wax ... no, really
Dodo Juice Diamond White
Dodo Juice White Lightening

Liquid Waxes
Meguiars NXT Tech Wax
Meguiars #26 Hi-Tech Wax
Armor All Car Wax Gel
Detailing World Wet Wet Wet Wax
Auto Bright Creme Wax
Clearkote Yellow Moose Wax
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Pastes:-
Zwymol Carbon
Natty's Red
Colly 476s

Liquids:-
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax
Raceglaze Crem Perfection

Sold a lot of my other waxes as I just wasn't using them and it seemed a waste.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Orca said:


> Hmmm ... let me think ...
> 
> Paste Waxes
> Collinite 476S Super Double-coat Wax
> ...


Is that the one from the poundshops with the free foam applicator? Got to admit for a quid I've been tempted to try it, even if it's just for door shuts and wheels etc.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

this is wax and sealants

AG HD WAX
Colli#915
CG Buttery Wet
Vics Red
Duragloss 111
FK1000P 
DG Aquawax


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

AG EGP
Meguiars M21 (Synthetic Sealant)
Meguiars NXT
Meguiars Gold Class
Meguiars M16 paste wax
Meguiars Hi-tech Yellow paste wax (#26)
Swissvax Onyx
Dodo Juice blue velvet
Zymöl Titanium


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Is that the one from the poundshops with the free foam applicator? Got to admit for a quid I've been tempted to try it, even if it's just for door shuts and wheels etc.


That's the one! I was on holiday and saw it in an old-fashioned Hardware shop - couldn't resist. Here's some notes I made about the product: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4033 ... in summary, surprisingly good but I'd not use it on a regular basis (or again, for that matter).


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Meguiar's Gold Class liquid
Meguiar's NXT 2.0 liquid
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet 
Collinite 476

Thinking about getting others though, in my defence :thumb:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Meguirs Liquid Gold Class
Collinite 845IW
Dodo SN V1
Clearkote CMW
Autoglym Aqua Wax


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's what i have:thumb:

BlackFire Midnight Sun Wax
Chemical Guys 50/50
Megs Tech Wax
Megs Tech Wax 2.0
Collinite 476
Bilt Hamber AutoBalm
RaceGlaze 55
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh dear, here we go...

Meguiars #16
Meguiars #26
Poorboys Nattys White
Poorboys Nattys Blue
Poorboys Nattys Red
Chemical Guys XXX
Chemical Guys 50/50
Chemical Guys Pete's 53
Smartwax Concours Wax
Ioncoat Naviwax
Collinite 476S
Collinite 915
P21S
Simoniz Original
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Supernatural
Dodo Juice RB Juiced
Rubbish Boys Original
Victoria Concours
Victoria Collectors
Victoria Cruising
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Onyx
Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Mystery
***** Creme
***** Glasur
***** Concours
Pinnacle Signature Series
Pinnacle Signature Series II
Pinnacle Souveran
Pinnacle Liquid Souveran
3M Show Car Wax
Autoglym HD 
Clearkote Carnauba Moose

*Total = 38* (plus other waxes on test, some not yet named)

And while we're here, the sealents:

Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Zaino Z-CS
Duragloss 105
Duragloss 111
Duragloss Track Claw
Poorboys EX-P
Chemical Guys Factory Seal
Optimum Opti-Seal
1Z Glanz Wax
Meguiars NXT Tech Wax
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Bilt Hamber Autobalm
Menzerna Full Molecular Jacker

*Total = 14*


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PS - the above does not include small sample sizes of waxes that I have lying around as well, such as Royale, Vintage, RG 55 etc etc


----------



## bryansbestwax (Jun 18, 2008)

Mines easy
WBW Conoisseurs 
WBW Collectors
CG 50/50
AM banana magic


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I have absolutely no waxes in my inventory


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

only wax is mothers liquid carnuba cleaner wax

sealant 
Blackfire AFPP both work great


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Oh dear, here we go...
> 
> Meguiars #16
> Meguiars #26
> ...


sorry a little confused here is the megs NXT *wax* not a wax or is it a sealent,


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> sorry a little confused here is the megs NXT *wax* not a wax or is it a sealent,


No, despite its name it is not a wax, it is a synthetic sealant. It will have been named a wax because a suspect Joe Public to whom it is marketed would be put off by "sealant" as wax is the traditional word.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awww fair enough then :lol:


----------

